# EVilution build in planning stages



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm very impressed. With those specs you'll be leaving cars in your e-dust! 
Do you have any specs on those batteries?


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

12 volt deep cycle AGM
75AH
900 CCA
1125 MCA
27.12kg
Est $600 per battery

Probably not the most ideal, but its a nice ballance between performance, size, and $$$


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Found a local workshop that supplies and services Baldor motors, but they problably won't be able to supply a DC motor to meet my specs. What they can do however is rebuild whatever electric motor I choose


----------



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

Woo hoo - a NZ battery supplier is going to give me some support - not exactly free, but certainly a damn site cheaper that retail!
Sorted out a sponsorship brief, which I have sent off to a few charity organisations - we'll see what happens!
I also move into my new house in 5 weeks, so money is a bit tight to buy the car atm!


----------

